
Airbnb Will Give $250M to Hosts Who Lost Income to Virus - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-30/airbnb-will-give-250-million-to-hosts-who-lost-income-to-virus
======
FireBeyond
Let's see how well this translates into refunds to customers. My girlfriend
and her friends have a $1400 stay that thus far the host isn't interested in
discussing any form of refund or cancellation (in a state with a state-wide
stay-at-home order).

~~~
netsharc
CC dispute? As a benefit, airbnb will probably ban you, meaning you won't be
contributing to their parasitic behavior in the future.

~~~
thebradbain
Also -- And this speaks more to Airbnb's shoddy enforcement more than anything
else (and maybe they've changed it, it's been almost two years), but a
relative, after being banned by Airbnb for winning a CC dispute due to this
exact same problem, was simply able to sign up immediately after with a new
account (and credit card number); the ID verification didn't even present any
problems.

------
rayuela
_The company said it would pay 25% of what the host would “normally receive
through your cancellation policy.”_

------
dannyr
Good for Airbnb to do this. Any idea how much cash reserves they have?

This and their monthly burn rate will deplete their reserves since not much
revenue is coming in.

------
willio58
I think this is a great decision on Airbnb’s part. It will make hosts trust
that Airbnb is a stable source of income even in disastrous times. And Airbnb
can keep the most of their hosts (at least for the time being).

Added benefit is it will actually help some people out.

